# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  The Natural Heritage of Singapore (3rd Ed)

## hwchoy

The Natural Heritage of Singapore by Hugh Tan, LM Chou, Darren Yeo and Peter Ng is out. While supposedly a text book, it is very readable and covers all aspects of natural history and biodiversity in Singapore.

----------


## wks

Hi Choy, where can I purchase this book?

----------


## hwchoy

actually I am not sure  :Opps:  mine is an autographed copy  :Wink: 
maybe try the NUS COOP?

----------


## hwchoy

in fact I'm pretty sure you will find it in the coop as this is a text book.

----------


## Ben12

Perhaps the writer should make it into a Kindle ebook. Will receive a wider audience that way I suspect.

Regards

Ben

----------

